# Oops!



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

The snail shell is empty. Does that mean somebody ate him??

Kay


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It means he is dead. Whether someone ate him or not I'm not sure.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It died and then disolved in the water, do a water change as soon as possible.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

OK, changing water asap!!

Thanks so much.

Kay


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

salt+snail=empty shell


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Yea, that's what I was thinking.....I salted the poor thing to death. :rip: 

Kay


----------

